# Brit's 12 Weeks Nationals Countdown



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

Some of you will notice that I have started over with my journal. 
With a little under 12 weeks to go until Nationals and being far behind in my progress it's time to pull out all the stops. 
This season I have enlisted the help of a new personal trainer. I'm not sure he 'wanted' the job but he's a very sweet guy who seems to be willing to help me out for whatever reason, (I just hope you're not hitting your head against the wall too hard Patrick!) a person who is extremely knowledgeable and that I have complete faith in to help me attain my goals... and let me tell you the task at hand is not a pretty one! 
Panic striken, disappointed and riddled with feelings of guilt and failure, last night I was ready to throw in the towel believing that I couldn't possibly be ready in time to hit the Nationals stage in 12 weeks! 
It's my own fault and I've been delusional about where I really am at and have basically been piddling about the last four weeks when I should have been dieting like a fiend and not screwing up... there is nothing like a photo to slap you rudely in the face and awaken you to the fact that you are in fact FAT... again!!!  
My trainer requested progress pics. I reluctantly got Rod to take them but when I viewed them, I was mortified. I knew I was behind but this was so BAD, so I pulled last years photos which only heightened my distress when I saw exactly how far behind schedule I am... I sent the photos I had just taken to the recycle bin! 
My poor husband had a total wreck on his hands last night, a pmsing one to make matters worse. He was awesome though. He reassured me and listened to me vent, then reminded me of my accomplishments in the past and my 'fuck no, fuck that!' policy on quitting. 
Only after much persausion from him did I very reluctantly salvage the photos from the recycle bin and send them to Patrick... I cried again as I hit the send button! lol 
To my relief today I still have a trainer! 
I am committed to doing whatever it takes to make this happen and hit stage on Apr 23 in the best shape I can in what time I have left. Though I am behind in schedule, all my goals remain the same. 
So no more, 'I can't do this', no more guilt over not being where I should be, no more slips on the diet, time to knuckle down and focus on the now. 
I have spent the past two days working with Patrick on a new program and diet. I am focused, ready to work my butt off and will be eternally grateful to Patrick in assisting in my hour (12 weeks) of need!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

*12 Weeks Out * 

*Statistics: * 

Height 5'10"
Weight 161lbs
Body Fat 20.2%
Chest 39"
Waist 28.25"
Hips 41"
Thighs (Upper) 24"
Thighs (Mid) 21"
Calves 14"
Biceps 13"
Forearms 10"

*2005 Goals: * 

Overall physique improvement with focus on deltoids, biceps and hamstrings. 
To come to stage at Nationals a little leaner but not quite as dry as in 2004. 
Competitive goal - to place top 6 at Nationals

*Training Split:*

Mon - Legs (Quads Dominant)
Tue - AM - Cardio 10 Sprints/45 Mins Moderate/Abs
Tue - PM - Chest/Shoulders/Tris 
Wed - Rest
Thu - Legs (Hams Dominant)
Fri - Back/Rear Delts/Bis/Traps
Sat - AM Cardio 10 Sprints/Abs
Sun - Rest


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

*Today's Meals: * (Sunday)

Meal 1 - 6 Egg Whites/2/3 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 2 - 1/2 Can Tuna/1 Cup Brown Rice/1 Large Red Pepper/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 3 - 3oz Chicken Breast/3oz Yam/2 Cups Broccoli/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 4 - 3oz Cod/2/3 Cup Brown Rice/2 Cups Cauliflower/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 5 - 3oz Chicken/2 Cups Broccoli/1 Tsp Udo's 

Water 6 Litres/Coffee 1/Chewing Gum 2 

*Totals: * 

Cals 1555 
Carbs 176g/39% 
Protein 150g/41% 
Fat 32g/20% 

*Cardio: * 

Elliptical HIIT - 3 Mins WU/15 Sprints 30/30 - L12/10 MPH -L1/2.5 MPH/3 Mins CD = Total 21 Mins 

Ughhhhhh... thank gawd I didn't take any ephedrine before cardio this morning, I don't think my poor ticker could have taken it. 
Sunday's will normally will be a day off, my new program wasn't finalized when I did cardio today and it was basically a trial and error attempt on my part since I have never really tried HIIT training before, I can see why now! I am sure I will like it more as I go along! lol


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

*Today's Meals: * (Monday)

Meal 1 - 6 Egg Whites/2/3 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 2 - 1/2 Can Tuna/1 Cup Brown Rice/1 Large Red Pepper/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 3 - Perfect Whey/1/2 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 4 - 3oz Chicken Breast/3oz Yam/2 Cups Broccoli/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 5 - 30z Cod/2/3 Cup Brown Rice/2 Cups Cauliflower/1/2 Tsp Udo's 

Water 6 Litres/Starbucks Espresso 1/Chewing Gum 3 

*Totals:* 

Cals 1428 
Carbs 179g/45% 
Protein 128g/38% 
Fat 25g/17% 

*Cardio: * 

Elliptical Moderate - 3 Mins WU/40 Mins Manual L6/5MPH - 5.5MPH/2 Mins CD = Total 45 Mins 

Wasn't able to get to the gym today for lack of a vehicle so instead did some moderate cardio at home and bypassed my last meal which threw macros off a little bit. Today was only meant to be a light leg day anyway as I last trained legs on Saturday and they are still hurting. Tomorrow new program is in effect and I'll be up at 5am to do more cardio... perish the thought! lol


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

*Today's Meals:* (Tuesday)

Meal 1 - 6 Egg Whites/2/3 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 2 - 1/2 Can Tuna/1 Cup Brown Rice/1 Large Yellow Pepper/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 3 - Perfect Whey/1/2 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 4 - 3oz Chicken Breast/3oz Yam/2 Cups Broccoli/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 5 - Perfect Whey/1/2 Cup Oatmeal 
Meal 6 - 3oz Cod/1 Cup Broccoli/1 Cup Cauliflower/1 Tsp Udo's 

Water 5 Litres/Coffee 2/Chewing Gum 4 

*Totals: * 

Cals 1636 
Carbs 169g/36% 
Protein 176g/46% 
Fat 32g/19% 

Why the hell did I ask if it's okay to still have gum??! I should have realized the answer would have been no... to think I might have been able to get away with a few more days grace! lol 
OMG... and now I hear that tomorrow I have to aim for 10 litres of water, thankfully I will be home for most of the day and will be able to freely run back and forth to the loo every 30 seconds or so!  

*Cardio*: 

Elliptical HIIT - 3 Mins WU/10 Sprints 30/30 - L12/10MPH - L1/2.5MPH/45 Mins Manual L5/4.5MPH/1 Min CD = Total 60 Mins 
*
Chest/Shoulders/Triceps/Abs: * 

DB Shoulder Press 8/12/8/7 - 25/25/25/25 - RI60 
Iso Bench Press 6/7/7/4 - 90/80/70/70 - RI60 
Incline Flys 8/7/7 - 20/20/20 - RI30 
Single Arm Standing Side Laterals 10/10/10/10 - 20/15/15/15 - Consecutive 
BB Forward Raise 8/6/8 - 25/30/25 - RI30 
Skull Crushers 10/4/10 - 55/55/40 - R30 Secs 
Kickbacks 10/6/8 - 20/20/15 - Consecutive 
Triset: 
Crunches 75 
Oblique Crunches 60 
Alternating Obliques 60 

Hmmm... so so workout, had to train in the evening due to busy schedule which I absolutely hate doing and the gym was just packed solid with young guys surrounding themselves with as many free weights as possible... just in case they needed that weight! Grrr 
I had wanted to try 30's for my second set of db shoulder press but there were none free - next time, couldn't do bb bench as all the benches were being used so I opted for the hammer strength iso bench press. Skull Crushers got me though with the short rest period and I had to drop the weight drastically.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

*Today's Meals:* (Wednesday)

Meal 1 - 6 Egg Whites/2/3 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 2 - 1/2 Can Tuna/1 Cup Brown Rice/1 Cup Green Beans/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 3 - 3oz Cod/2/3 Cup Brown Rice/1 Cup Green Beans/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 4 - Perfect Whey/1/2 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 5 - 2oz Chicken Breast/1oz Cod/2 Cups Green Beans/1 Tsp Udo's 

Water 10 Litres/Starbucks Espresso 1/Chewing Gum 6... oops! 
*
Totals:* 

Cals 1433 
Carbs 161g/40% 
Protein 135g/40% 
Fat 29g/20% 

Weight 158.4lbs - Down 2.6lbs!  

Okay, not sure what the heck day of my daytimer I was looking at last night but apparently I was mistaken in thinking I had a free day to myself, *sigh* I have appointments all day from 11:30am on and then classes all night... I will try to knock back the bulk of the 10 litres of water this morning, been up an hour and already have two polished off! lol 

Managed to wade through the 10 litres of water, that's the first time I've EVER drank that much water in any given day, even last year during water loading I only ever managed 8 litres. 
I didn't manage to drop the gum today, I was doing great but at school I had to resort to bottled water which imo tastes like shit, can't stand the stuff, I need some good old fashioned chlorine in my water. The only way I could handle reaching the 10 litre mark was with a little assistance from the flavour of the gum... I will lose the gum tomorrow. 

Long night of mock exams at school, I am bushed!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

*Today's Meals: * 

Meal 1 - 6 Egg Whites/2/3 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 2 - Perfect Whey/1/2 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin 
Meal 3 - 1/2 Can Tuna/1/2 Cup Brown Rice/1 Large Yellow Pepper/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 4 - 3oz Chicken Breast/4oz Yam/1 Cup Cauliflower/1 Cup Green Beans/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 5 - 6 Egg Whites/1 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Cup Udo's 
Meal 6 - 4oz Cod/2 Cups Green Beans/1/2 Tsp Udo's 

Water 6 Litres/Coffee 1 

*Totals: * 

Cals 1571
Carbs 161g/36%
Protein 168g/46%
Fat 29g/18%

Weight 156.8lbs (Down 4.2lbs... sweet!) 

*Legs (Hamstrings Dominant) * : 

SLDL 5/5/5/5/5 - 185/185/185/185/185 - RI60 
Hack Squats (3SP) 12/12/12 12 - / 90/110/110/110 - RI45 
Seated Leg Curl 8/8/7 - #11/#11/#11 - RI 30 
Cable Hip Extensions 15/15/15 - #1/#1/#1 - Consecutive 
Hack Squat - Calf Raises 15/12/10/10/10 - 180/180/180/180/180 - RI30 

Okay, first off I would like to forewarn anyone reading this who is offended by the use of coarse language that they best cut their losses and go no further. 
Now I am training funky style I can only imagine that the use of profanity will increase immensely! 

Today was my first day training legs on Patrick's program... I've been dreading it! 
There was something about knowing that I going to have to perform a 3 second pause in the hole on hack squats that instilled both dread and panic in me!!! 
On reflection of my training log I can only confirm that they must have been pretty hateful since I have the word *FUCK!!!* written in big bold letters right above them! lol 
I felt pretty heroic with my straight legged deadlifts with a new pb of 185lbs... 175lbs was my max prior to today!  Grrrr! 
Hacks were just plain nasty, I had to lower my usual weight load in order to maintain a 3 second pause and calves were intense with the 30 sec rest period. 
I do like the fact that there is less total volume to my leg workouts, it makes the intensity tolerable!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

Before pics!  Before pics!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Before pics!  Before pics!



Fuck NO! Fuck NO!  Don't bother asking again it's not happening! lol


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Fuck NO! Fuck NO!  Don't bother asking again it's not happening! lol




I LOVE this answer!!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Fuck NO! Fuck NO!  Don't bother asking again it's not happening! lol




oh man......


----------



## Jodi (Feb 3, 2005)

Go get em' Kerry!  Don't stress too much or you'll have cortisol issues


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Go get em' Kerry!  Don't stress too much or you'll have cortisol issues





BBBBBBBWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHA


that is what I told her!!!!

hahahahahhahhaha


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Go get em' Kerry!  Don't stress too much or you'll have cortisol issues



LOL... see this is great I am learning so much just from screwing up!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2005)

After pics, After pics!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> After pics, After pics!!!



 Working on those!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Working on those!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey, good luck Kerry. Looks like your off to a great start!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

What made you decide to post this here?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Fuck NO! Fuck NO!  Don't bother asking again it's not happening! lol




I guess this is a hint to stop PM'ing you for pics


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What made you decide to post this here?



Because... Patrick was trying to respond in my blog this morning and couldn't, so, he was doing it via Jeni's journal and Jeni's been having problems with her blog too... I just figured I'd duplicate it here.  
The blog will remain but not allow for comments. It will give Patrick an easy way to see what I've been doing without have to wade through posts and then this journal can be used for whoring... plus, I've missed journalling here.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I guess this is a hint to stop PM'ing you for pics



Count your blessing that I don't oblige!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey Kerry, good luck, I am sure that with Patrick's help you'll be fine.  He's a good guy and a good trainer.....

Go on now, go win this thing


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Count your blessing that I don't oblige!




awww.   You know we love you no matter what


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2005)

*GOOD LUCK!!*

Hope everything is going well. 12 weeks is a long time away. You are gonna look HOT! Cant wait to see pics.

So your diet....Are you starting with higher carbies now, then adjusting them as you go? You are lucky to be having Funkys help, I wish


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 3, 2005)

As I wish you luck Brit I gotta tell you my opinion on luck ...  it's a fall back for the failure to be prepared.  YOU don't need luck.  You're too OCD to not be prepared and too unwilling to accpet failure for a lack of effort.  The thought of saying after the comp was over "If I'd only pushed harder" is something you will not ever have to do.  You push your self past the breaking point on a daily basis.  You live there and like it.

 Luck?  LOL ... they need the luck kid.  But I aint wishing it too 'em


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> ol
> I felt pretty heroic with my straight legged deadlifts with a new pb of 185lbs... 175lbs was my max prior to today!  Grrrr!


 The correct exclamation would be RAWRRRRRR! 
 WOo hoo! Congrats.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks David, Luke and Jill   

In all honesty Jill I don't know what Patrick has planned for me with regards to the diet, or training... other than lots and lots of tweaking! lol 
I'm just really glad to have him guiding me!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> As I wish you luck Brit I gotta tell you my opinion on luck ...  it's a fall back for the failure to be prepared.  YOU don't need luck.  You're too OCD to not be prepared and too unwilling to accpet failure for a lack of effort.  The thought of saying after the comp was over "If I'd only pushed harder" is something you will not ever have to do.  You push your self past the breaking point on a daily basis.  You live there and like it.
> 
> Luck?  LOL ... they need the luck kid.  But I aint wishing it too 'em



 Thanks BC, you just made my night!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> The correct exclamation would be RAWRRRRRR!
> WOo hoo! Congrats.



LOL! Thanks Ivonne.


----------



## sara (Feb 3, 2005)

Best of luck Britchick


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks sara


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 4, 2005)

Morning darlin'


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Morning darlin'



Hey handsome.    Love the avi!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

*Today's Meals:*

Meal 1 - 6 Egg Whites/2/3 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 2 - Perfect Whey/1/2 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin
Meal 3 - 3oz Chicken Breast/3oz Yam/2 Cups Green Beans/1/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 4 - 1/2 Can Tuna/1 Cup Brown Rice/1 Large Yellow Pepper/1/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 5 - 6 Egg Whites/1 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 6 - 4oz Cod/2 Cups Green Beans/1 Tsp Udo's

Water 3 Litres/Coffee 1

*Totals:*

Cals 1675
Carbs 178g/38%
Protein 170g/44%
Fat 32g/18%

Weight 158lbs  

*Back/Rear Delts/Bis/Traps:*

HS High Row *5/6/6/6* - *180/160/170/160* - RI60
Wide Grip Pull Up 8/4/8 - 50/40/50 - RI30
Wide Grip Cable Low Row 8/8/8 - #8/#8/#8 - RI30
Pec Deck - Rear Delts 12/8/10 - #11/#11/#9 - RI30
Standing BB Curl 5/8/5 - 65/55/55 - RI30
DB Seated Hammer Curl 6/6 - 30/30 - RI30
DB Shrugs 10/10/10/10 - 70/60/70/70 - RI30

Hmmm... bit of a hodgepodge workout, trying to figure out what the heck weight I can handle with only 30 rest intervals is proving to be challenging! lol
Jumped up 40lbs for a new pb on the high rows!   Wasn't able to get on lat pull downs so jumped on the assisted pull-up machine instead.  The wide grip low cable rows was new for me, gotta like that those!  
Standing curls sucked today, my bis felt weak, definately need to drop the weight, hammer curls were strong.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 4, 2005)

the avi was me in Vegas the last time around


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> the avi was me in Vegas the last time around



Cool!  You are such a hottie... damn, I hope I get to go to Vegas this year.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

Morning sweetie, juuuuuuuuuust found this..looks familiar   Glad to have you back to journalling here!  You'll kick ass for sure


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning sweetie, juuuuuuuuuust found this..looks familiar   Glad to have you back to journalling here!  You'll kick ass for sure



Thanks Jeni.   
Right now I'll settle for losing some ass!!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## naturaltan (Feb 4, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Cool!  You are such a hottie... damn, I hope I get to go to Vegas this year.



well thank you ... I'll take compliments like that from IM hotties all day long.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 4, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> DB Shrugs 10/10/10/10 - 70/60/70/70 - RI30


 I read this and i have to wonder how the fuck...

 HOW can you hold on to 70lb dumbells?! I am soooo struggling to hold on to 35lbs with one hand. hahahaha! Struggling. They felt like they were going to fall any second. So I look at your 70's and I'm like, WHAT?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!? And the He-Man theme song starts playing in my head...


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I read this and i have to wonder how the fuck...
> 
> HOW can you hold on to 70lb dumbells?! I am soooo struggling to hold on to 35lbs with one hand. hahahaha! Struggling. They felt like they were going to fall any second. So I look at your 70's and I'm like, WHAT?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!? And the He-Man theme song starts playing in my head...



Straps baby straps... think bondage.   

I use straps for most back exercises, there is no way in hell I could do 185lb deads without straps either, I love 'em and won't train without them for my back workouts regardless of what anyone else thinks! lol 
(Can you tell I've been told a few times I shouldn't use them.   )


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kerry...what kinda straps do you have??   I have some versagrips that I just LOVE!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 4, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Straps baby straps... think bondage.
> 
> I use straps for most back exercises, there is no way in hell I could do 185lb deads without straps either, I love 'em and won't train without them for my back workouts regardless of what anyone else thinks! lol
> (Can you tell I've been told a few times I shouldn't use them.   )


 I'm gonna get some straps this weekend. I know i can go heavier on a bunch of things if only I didn't lose my grip on them.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Kerry...what kinda straps do you have??   I have some versagrips that I just LOVE!!



 Not sure Jodie, they are just your standard cloth straps, I stole them off my hubby a few years back and never returned them! lol


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm gonna get some straps this weekend. I know i can go heavier on a bunch of things if only I didn't lose my grip on them.



Yep, my grip is sucky too... hmmm, it really should be stronger from throttling my kids necks.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Not sure Jodie, they are just your standard cloth straps, I stole them off my hubby a few years back and never returned them! lol


Oh...I don't know how to use those kind.      Mine have velcro with these flap things.  LOL  These things ~~> http://www.versagripps.com/


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Oh...I don't know how to use those kind.      Mine have velcro with these flap things.  LOL  These things ~~> http://www.versagripps.com/



Cool, they look neat... I used to have a helluva time using the straps I have, I always used to put my hand in ass backwards or wrapped it the wrong way around the dumbell LMAO... what a gimp!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gimp...did you say Bobby?  LMAO


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 4, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yep, my grip is sucky too... hmmm, it really should be stronger from throttling my kids necks.


    I hear ya there. I use lifting hooks. They wrap around my wrist and velcro closed, and the hooks fit on the inside of your hand kinda   I got them at Sports Authority. Heard alot of GOOD things about the VersGrips also


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hear ya there. I use lifting hooks. They wrap around my wrist and velcro closed, and the hooks fit on the inside of your hand kinda   I got them at Sports Authority. Heard alot of GOOD things about the VersGrips also



Cool... and I only ever thought there was the one kind! lol


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Gimp...did you say Bobby?  LMAO


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2005)

Brit...put those extra suits of yours on DivaExchange.  Girls are looking for suits.  
Don't make me go post it for you....LOL


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Brit...put those extra suits of yours on DivaExchange.  Girls are looking for suits.
> Don't make me go post it for you....LOL



Oh alrighty! Thanks.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

I have straps, but I don't know how to use them   Looks all complicated n shit


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I have straps, but I don't know how to use them   Looks all complicated n shit



 I just used to put my wrists out and let Rod strap me up! lol


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I just used to put my wrists out and let Rod strap me up! lol


The bed?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh....I know now...


The LOVE swing!~!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Oh....I know now...
> 
> 
> The LOVE swing!~!!



LMAO, how did you know?!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2005)

I've been in that back room at the book store....LOL

The LEATHER ROOM!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I've been in that back room at the book store....LOL
> 
> The LEATHER ROOM!



Damn... what kind of book stores do you have in Texas???! lol


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2005)

Umm......umm....I dunno.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 5, 2005)

*11 Weeks Out*

*Today's Meals: * 

Meal 1 - 6 Egg Whites/1 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 2 - 1/2 Can Tuna/1/2 Cup Brown Rice/1 Large Yellow Pepper/1/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 3 - 4oz Chicken Breast/3oz Yam/4 Cups Oriental Mix/1/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 4 - Perfect Whey/1 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 5 - 6 Egg Whites/1 Tsp Udo's Oil

Water 6 Litres/Starbucks Americano

*Totals: * 

Cals 1430
Carbs 139g/37% 
Protein 150g/44% 
Fat 27g/18% 

Weight 157.6lbs 
Waist 26.75" 

*Cardio:* 

Elliptical HIIT - 2 Mins WU/10 Sprints 30/30 - L12/10 MPH -L1/2.5 MPH/2 Mins CD = Total 15 Mins 

*Abs:* 

Triset: 
Crunches 100 
Reverse Crunches 50 
Alternating Obliques 50


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

11 weeks out!!! Aren't you getting so psyched  I'm pullin for you


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I've been in that back room at the book store....LOL
> 
> The LEATHER ROOM!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> *Today's Meals: *
> 
> Meal 1 -
> Meal 2 -
> ...


Everything's blank  J/K  Hope your having a great weekend Kerry!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey Kerry!  I know you can do this, I'm so excited to see the after pics


----------



## BritChick (Feb 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> 11 weeks out!!! Aren't you getting so psyched  I'm pullin for you



Yep, I'm getting panicked... oops that's not what you said!   
Nah, I am however getting mad at my progress pics but it's all good, it will keep me focused!
Thanks so much for the support!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 5, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Everything's blank  J/K  Hope your having a great weekend Kerry!



Funny bugger!   
Have a great weekend too David!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 5, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Kerry!  I know you can do this, I'm so excited to see the after pics



Jenny thanks for stopping by and for believing in me.   
Great to see you, how have you been?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I am however getting mad at my progress pics but it's all good, it will keep me focused!
> Thanks so much for the support!


  I bet it's all in your head, your pics are INCREDIBLE!!! And it's my privelage to support you!!!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 5, 2005)

hang in.  pics don't look to bad.  remeber, I have a few tricks up my sleeve and if those don't work i have a big one in my pants.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hang in.  pics don't look to bad.  remeber, I have a few tricks up my sleeve and if those don't work i have a big one in my pants.



LMAO - Rod just read this... he thinks it's great that you are so dedicated to your clients best interests and he knows my philosophy... whatever it takes!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 6, 2005)

*Today's Meals: * 

Meal 1 - 6 Egg Whites/1 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 2 - 1/2 Can Tuna/1 Cup Brown Rice/2 Cups Broccoli/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 3 - 3oz Chicken Breast/3oz Yam/2 Cups Broccoli/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 4 - 3oz Cod/1 Cup Brown Rice/2 Cups Broccoli/1/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 5 - Perfect Whey/3oz Yam/1/2 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Tsp Udo's

Water 6 Litres/Coffee 1 

*Totals: * 

Cals 1783
Carbs 226g/45%
Protein 162g/39%
Fat 30g/16%

Weight 157.2lbs


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> *Today's Meals:*
> 
> Meal 1 - 6 Egg Whites/1 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Tsp Udo's
> Meal 2 - 1/2 Can Tuna/1 Cup Brown Rice/2 Cups Broccoli/1/2 Tsp Udo's
> ...


Hey, you skipped meals 4 and 5


----------



## BritChick (Feb 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey, you skipped meals 4 and 5



Ha... me miss meals   ... not bloody likely!!!   
I got all excited yesterday when Patrick told me today was to be a carb up day, mmmm... there I was fantasizing of bowls of pasta with garlic bread followed by a massive DQ Blizzard or some such feast of evil... I had to laugh when I was told I was getting an extra 1/2 cup oatmeal and 3oz yam!


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2005)

A blizzard


----------



## Jenny (Feb 7, 2005)

Mmm, I'm with ya, blizzards are yummy  I had my cheat meal last night, a real superbowl treat from KFC  Hey, I had to experience Superbow(e  )l Sunday the real American way 

Things are looking great Kerry  I wish I could see you compete this spring


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2005)

Morning Kerry, was that extra cup of Oatmeal as exciting as it sounds?   How was your weekend?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Jill, Jenny, Jeni...

The extra carbs were very exciting Jeni, oh boy... Rod laughed whilst listening to the orgasmic sounds I was emitting throughout me feast.   

Ice cream usually isn't really that high up on my cheat foods, however I am rather partial to the toffee cheesecake blizzard.

Up a smidge weight wise from the extra carbs today which I was expecting.

Weight 158.2lbs


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2005)

LMAO..your scale tells you to the ounce, what you weigh?  lol..Mine doesn't even do half pounds but at least it's digital...you should have seen me with the old scale, no contacts in, counting the little tick marks to see wtf I weighed..maddening I tell ya


----------



## BritChick (Feb 7, 2005)

*Today's Meals:*

Meal 1 - 6 Egg Whites/2/3 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 2 - Perfect Whey/1/2 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin
Meal 3 - 1/2 Can Tuna/1 Cup Brown Rice/2 Cups Broccoli/1/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 4 - 4oz Chicken Breast/2 Cups Broccoli/1 Tsp Udo's
Meal 5 - 4oz Cod/2 Cups Broccoli/1 Tsp Udo's
Meal 6 - 4oz Chicken Breast/3 Cups Oriental Mix/1 Tsp Udo's

Water 6 Litres/Starbucks Americano/Coffee 1/Diet Coke 1

*Totals:*

Cals 1755
Carbs 144g/27%
Protein 207g/51%
Fat 41g/23%

*Legs:*

SM Squats 5/5/*3*/5/*5* - 180/200/*220*/200/*210* - RI60
SLDL 10/10/8/8 - 165/165/165/155 - RI30
Single Leg Incline Press 8/8/6/6/6 - 160/160/160/140/140 - Consecutive
Seated Calf Raises 10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10 - 90/90/90/90/90/90/90/90/90/90 - RI30

Despite the fact that my journal notes today say "Patrick MUST die!"  I have to admit I am really enjoying this change of pace.  Admittedly by the end of this workout I could barely walk down the stairs.  
Initially when I got to the gym I looked at today's workout and thought, sweet! Ha! It's amazing how just four exercises can beat the crap out of ya when done with intensity!!!  My squats were great today got a new pb! My left knee was screaming at me throughout my workout but I put it on mute... I have made an appointment to go see my doc to set up a specialist appointment in May, then I will let them scope and whatnot... just not before contest.
Consecutive single leg presses were brutal!!!! Could have gone heavier on calves but they are still pretty trashed from Thursday.

Practiced walking in my spikes for the first time today, ugh... forgot how much I hate stilletoes!!!  I actually did my housework in them and I dare say looked like a right plonker!!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2005)

You need to eat more, 0 calories isn't gonna fuel that insane workout   j/k

K, I'm officially scared...P is changing my workout for next week, is this a sign of what he has in store for me?  

Holy shit girl you push some heavy-ass weight, I'm leg pressing (both legs) what you press unilaterally


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice w/o Kerry! Looking good in here, keep it up  And enjoy the times you get an extra 1/2 of oats and 3oz yam


----------



## BritChick (Feb 7, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You need to eat more, 0 calories isn't gonna fuel that insane workout   j/k
> 
> K, I'm officially scared...P is changing my workout for next week, is this a sign of what he has in store for me?
> 
> Holy shit girl you push some heavy-ass weight, I'm leg pressing (both legs) what you press unilaterally



Hey, isn't there a book out there called "Feel The Fear And Do It Anyway"?  The author was obviously a past client of Patricks! lol
I like to think the reason I have such a MASSIVE ass is that it has lotsa muscle and has something to do with assisting me in being able to push that much weight!  (That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!!!   )


----------



## BritChick (Feb 7, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Kerry! Looking good in here, keep it up  And enjoy the times you get an extra 1/2 of oats and 3oz yam



Thanks David   
I was awoken at 2am from my slumber to the smell of samosa's, Rod was still awake watching "Dawn of the Dead" and scoffing down a huge plate of them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks David
> I was awoken at 2am from my slumber to the smell of samosa's, Rod was still awake watching "Dawn of the Dead" and scoffing down a huge plate of them.


Haha, Lisa still eats her crap in front of me. Apologizing the entire time LOL. Bet it was hard to get back to sleep after that!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2005)

It's gotta be hard for them (loved ones) to eat normal..they'd feel guilty all the time, when they are eating in front of us deprived souls


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> It's gotta be hard for them (loved ones) to eat normal..they'd feel guilty all the time, when they are eating in front of us deprived souls


And I do my best to make them feel even more guilty


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> And I do my best to make them feel even more guilty


----------



## BritChick (Feb 7, 2005)

I must be insane... I just made my family homemade alfredo and garlic bread, I am salivating so much right now... hmmm, now it's my turn to eat, ahhhh nothing like cod and broccoli to satisfy though taste buds.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 7, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I must be insane... I just made my family homemade alfredo and garlic bread, I am salivating so much right now... hmmm, now it's my turn to eat, ahhhh nothing like cod and broccoli to satisfy though taste buds.


 WHY are you making those ingrates alfredo and garlic bread? They shoudl share in your journey to the comp and eat cod and broccoli right alongside you.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 7, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> WHY are you making those ingrates alfredo and garlic bread? They shoudl share in your journey to the comp and eat cod and broccoli right alongside you.



Yes and they are complete bastards too... Keegan was sitting there saying "mmmmmmmm this is sooooo good are you SURE you don't want any?" whilst grinning from ear to ear and Taryn says "no Keegan her butt is still wayyy too big!" LMAO... gotta love kids... right up to the point where you put them through the mincer!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I must be insane... I just made my family homemade alfredo and garlic bread, I am salivating so much right now... hmmm, now it's my turn to eat, ahhhh nothing like cod and broccoli to satisfy though taste buds.



  That's one thing that's nice about not having a full grown man in the house, i don't need to make big yummy meals for him..Michael will pretty much eat anything..and make it himself 

garlic bread   that's gotta be torture Kerry


----------



## BritChick (Feb 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> That's one thing that's nice about not having a full grown man in the house, i don't need to make big yummy meals for him..Michael will pretty much eat anything..and make it himself
> 
> garlic bread   that's gotta be torture Kerry



Good morning!   
Trust me... it's NOT an every night occurence! lol
Rod and the kids are actually pretty self-sufficient thankfully.
The garlic bread was a bit torturous! lol


----------



## BritChick (Feb 8, 2005)

*Today's Meals:*

Meal 1 - 6 Egg Whites/2/3 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 2 - Perfect Whey/1/2 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin
Meal 3 - 3oz Chicken Breast/4 Cups Oriental Mix/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 4 - 4oz Cod/1 Large Red Pepper/1 Tsp Udo's
Meal 5 - 3oz Chicken Breast/2 Cups Broccoli/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 6 - 3oz Cod/1 Cup Broccoli/1 Tsp Udo's

Water 6 Litres/Coffee 1

*Totals:*

Cals 1771
Carbs 144g/29%
Protein 186g/44%
Fat 50g/27%

Weight 158.4lbs 

*Cardio:* 

Elliptical HIIT - 3 Mins WU/10 Sprints 30/30 - L12/10MPH - L1/2.5MPH/45 Mins Manual L5/4.5MPH/1 Min CD = Total 60 Mins

*Chest/Shoulders/Triceps/Abs:*

DB Bench Press (3 Sec Neg) 8/8/8/7 - 35/35/35/35 - RI60
Apex Shoulder Press 6/*6/6/6* - 70/*80/80/80* - RI60
Cable Crossover 15/9/15 - #3/#3/#2 - RI20
Cable Standing Side Lateral Raise (3 Sec Pause) 10/10/10 - #1/#1/#1 - Consecutive
Narrow Grip Bench Press 12/5/8 - 40/40/30 - RI30
Cable Straight Bar Tricep Press 15/10 - #7/#70 - RI30
Triset:
Ball Crunches 25/25
Reverse Crunches 25/25 
Alternating Obliques 50/50

Ooooo... the 3 sec negative on db bench press felt pretty good for the first couple of sets, by the third set though the explosive concentric was er... shall we say not so explosive!   
New pb's on shoulder press.   
Ah yes and the 20 rest interval, DAMN... my cable crossovers just died on the second set!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2005)

awww, poor Kerry! I feel for you


----------



## BritChick (Feb 8, 2005)

Good morning David


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 8, 2005)

morning Mrs. Brit.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 8, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning Mrs. Brit.



Good morning!    What's cooking in your part of the country?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 8, 2005)

the weather is pretty nice. 

How are things with you?  I see you're training hard ... making that fantastic bod that much better.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 8, 2005)

Weather is really nice here too NT, it looks very spring like until you open the door and that blast of cold air hits you smack in face!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice workout 

Hows your day going?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2005)

Dynamite w/o, but um............ you uh............ forgot to eat your last 3 meals again


----------



## BritChick (Feb 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout
> 
> Hows your day going?



Days going great thanks just a little sleepy.  How about you babe?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Dynamite w/o, but um............ you uh............ forgot to eat your last 3 meals again



Cheers Archangel.   

I never used to put down my meal #'s ahead of time but then I used to get in shit for only eating twice a day before I'd finished posting... if I don't write it down as I go I will forget!! lol


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2005)

Im SICK!   

Oh well.. what can ya do.  Tomorrow is an off day, so I hopefully can get some rest.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Cheers Archangel.
> 
> I never used to put down my meal #'s ahead of time but then I used to get in shit for only eating twice a day before I'd finished posting... if I don't write it down as I go I will forget!! lol


----------



## BritChick (Feb 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im SICK!
> 
> Oh well.. what can ya do.  Tomorrow is an off day, so I hopefully can get some rest.



It's an off day tomorrow for me too... wanna hook up?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2005)

I thought you'd never ask.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I thought you'd never ask.



Bring carbs!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

It's an off day for me too, altho I had to do some cardio this morning to make up for what I ate last night 

Morning Kerry


----------



## BritChick (Feb 9, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> It's an off day for me too, altho I had to do some cardio this morning to make up for what I ate last night
> 
> Morning Kerry



Enjoy your day off!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

HOly crap you are up early   what are your plans for a lovely day off?  Running around the country side with the kids


----------



## BritChick (Feb 9, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> HOly crap you are up early   what are your plans for a lovely day off?  Running around the country side with the kids



Yeah I am up early because I slept like shit, I have some huge knots in my back, got Rod to work on them a bit last night and it was pretty vivid. 
Then when I woke up this morning I hopped on the scales and am up to 159lbs wtf???!!!      That's after a lower carb day too... though yesterday I did feel decidedly bloated from all the veggies.  Today is a carb up day followed by two 0 carbs days, I am not weighing myself until Satuday morning now... I'm going go mad! lol  Anyhow, there was no way I could fall back asleep after weighing myself!   
Hmmm... today I have to take the car in to get it serviced, gonna putter around here for most of the day got some stuff to catch up on and work on updates for my site... Rod's written a new piece, pretty damn funny really, at my expense of course! lol
How about yourself?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

oh, no, poor Kerry, ya, must be from all those damn veggies.  Good plan weighing yourself AFTER no carb days..ha ha, better for the ego   So what's Rod writing about?  Is it for your site?  hee hee

That sucks that your back feels ick, nice to have your personal masseuse (sp?) tho eh?  hee hee  Maybe your cat did it


----------



## BritChick (Feb 9, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> oh, no, poor Kerry, ya, must be from all those damn veggies.  Good plan weighing yourself AFTER no carb days..ha ha, better for the ego   So what's Rod writing about?  Is it for your site?  hee hee
> 
> That sucks that your back feels ick, nice to have your personal masseuse (sp?) tho eh?  hee hee  Maybe your cat did it



LOL @ cat!
I must have looked pained last night... it's the only time I can get Rod to massage me!   
Ah, his latest piece is a survival guide for husbands and contest dieting... it's going on the site yes, once it's done I'll forward it to ya though, you can tell me what ya think.  He's also written a pretty bloody funny disclaimer about his writing, had to edit the last 'Rod's View' as my brother got 'bent' about the way in which it portrayed him!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

lol  cool, can't wait to read it


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2005)

Have you ever been featured on an infomercial before? I saw one yesterday (i always watch em  ) and it was for like 30 min something or other weight loss. They showed a before and after of a girl and I SWARE its you.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 9, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Have you ever been featured on an infomercial before? I saw one yesterday (i always watch em  ) and it was for like 30 min something or other weight loss. They showed a before and after of a girl and I SWARE its you.



Ha ha, not that I know of... unless Perfect Nutrition is doing infomercials now.   
I know they've run ads in the newspapers, TV Guide and Famous Player movie mags across Canada and they had a circular thingy go out too in the Toronto area.  If they were still shots I guess it's a possibility but I haven't heard anything.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

SHE'S FAMOUS and we know her too    ha ha, can I have your autograph miss?    So they don't have to tell you when/where/how they are using your pics?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Have you ever been featured on an infomercial before? I saw one yesterday (i always watch em  ) and it was for like 30 min something or other weight loss. They showed a before and after of a girl and I SWARE its you.


She has one of those "familular faces"....

But most beautiful women do


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2005)

morning Mrs. Brit


----------



## BritChick (Feb 9, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> SHE'S FAMOUS and we know her too    ha ha, can I have your autograph miss?    So they don't have to tell you when/where/how they are using your pics?



LOL hardly famous but it's been fun seeing my pics pop up all over the place.   

No, they don't have to tell me anything, I gave them my before and after pics and the freedom to use them for advertising wherever they like, heck it's awesome to have great sponsorship they save me a fortune in supplements.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 9, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> She has one of those "familular faces"....
> 
> But most beautiful women do



Okay what are you after??? (jk!)  
Good morning Luke.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 9, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning Mrs. Brit



Hey there Steve.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Okay what are you after??? (jk!)
> Good morning Luke.


 
can I borrow a dollar


----------



## BritChick (Feb 9, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> can I borrow a dollar



No. But you can have one.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

but seriously.... 

Beautiful woman


----------



## BritChick (Feb 9, 2005)

*Today's Meals:*

Meal 1 - 6 Egg Whites/2/3 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 2 - 1/2 Can Tuna/1 Cup Brown Rice/2 Cups Broccoli/1/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 3 - 3oz Chicken Breast/3oz Yam/2 Cups Broccoli/1/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 4 - 3oz Cod/2/3 Cup Brown Rice/2 Cups Broccoli/1/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 5 - Perfect Whey/3oz Yam/1/2 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin

Water 6 Litres/Coffee 1

*Totals:*

Cals 1637
Carbs 202g/43%
Protein 158g/42%
Fat 26g/16%

Weight 159lbs Ugh!

Okay, not weighing myself again until Saturday the day after a zero carb day, it's just too damn frustrating and throws me for a loop mentally!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 9, 2005)

Lookin good, keep it up!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin good, keep it up!!!



Thanks angel.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2005)

http://vip.mikrobitti.fi/~tapiob/whitelines.gif


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://vip.mikrobitti.fi/~tapiob/whitelines.gif



LMAO, oh man Jake, that's some weird ass shit you just posted in my journal, you have no idea how disturbing that is to a person at 5am in the morning!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

ha ha ha ha, that's cute, and like Britty said, very unexpected

Morning Kerry!  How's it going??


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

Good morning Jeni,
Doing great, another restless night though so I got up early again... I actually like early mornings, I can actually be quite productive at that time of the day and the house is sooo quiet, no kids!!!     Wouldn't ya know it though... 5:30am my daughter surfaces, 10 mins later my son and then the scrapping commences... ugh... I sent them both back to bed and said I didn't want to see them before 6:30am! lol


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

LMAO..i've sent Michael back to bed many a times, even locked up that cats as they make more of a racket than my son (I have three, and they LOVE to play and fight and they sound like a freaking herd of elephants)    I'm like you, I love to wake up early and get my cardio/chores/lunches done, I'm useless after work lol.  How's your back doing, is it loosening up any?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 10, 2005)

morning


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> LMAO..i've sent Michael back to bed many a times, even locked up that cats as they make more of a racket than my son (I have three, and they LOVE to play and fight and they sound like a freaking herd of elephants)    I'm like you, I love to wake up early and get my cardio/chores/lunches done, I'm useless after work lol.  How's your back doing, is it loosening up any?



Yeah, my back is feeling MUCH better, thanks for asking.    That's one of the nice things about being married to guy with hands like Shrek, he can really apply that pressure when and where it's needed!!!     Got him to inflict some pain on me again last night... it's suprising how readily he will do this for me!   And just think now I can go screw it up all over again today!!!   

Have a good one.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning



Hey handsome, done any partying lately?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

Morning BC


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

Morning Kerry.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey handsome, done any partying lately?



Nope   We were planning on going out tomorrow, but the missus has a blood test early Saturday morning.    We thought it would be best not to come in all drunk up for the test. 

How is everything with your fine self?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://vip.mikrobitti.fi/~tapiob/whitelines.gif


  Even at 12 in the afternoon that was disturbing. I don't like cats so I got a kick out of it


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2005)

doing good.

don't worry about your weight.  rotating the carbs around is going to make it flucutate as glycogen repletion/depletion occurs.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

Morning Luke, David and Lis.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Nope   We were planning on going out tomorrow, but the missus has a blood test early Saturday morning.    We thought it would be best not to come in all drunk up for the test.
> 
> How is everything with your fine self?



Yeah, you probably have a point there! lol
I'm doing great thanks, getting excited for my trip in 3 weeks to Ohio... yeehawwww!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> doing good.
> 
> don't worry about your weight.  rotating the carbs around is going to make it flucutate as glycogen repletion/depletion occurs.



Thanks Patrick, yeah I know the weight is gonna be all over the road, that's why I am holding off weighing myself for a few days... when it goes up it just puts me in a pissy mood! lol


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2005)

how do you feel?  how do you look?  how is my ass??  i mean, your ass.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

*Today's Meals: * 

Meal 1 - Perfect Whey/2/3 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 2 - 6 Egg Whites/1/2 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin 
Meal 3 - 1/2 Cup Tuna/1 Cup Brown Rice/2 Cups Broccoli/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 4 - 4oz Chicken Breast/2 Cups Broccoli/1 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 5 - 4oz Cod/2 Cups Broccoli/1 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 6 - 4oz Chicken Breast/2 Cups Broccoli/1 Tsp Udo's 

Water 6 Litres/Coffee 1 

*Totals: * 

Cals 1732 
Carbs 140g/24%
Protein 210g/53%
Fat 42g/23%

*Legs: (Hamstrings Dominant)*

Sumo Deadlifts 6/6/6/6 - 135/135/135/135 - RI60
SM Split Squats 8/8/8/8 - 70/70/80/90 - RI45
Lying Leg Curl (3 Sec Neg) 8/8/8/8/8 - 50/50/50/50/50 - RI20
Cable Hip Extensions *10/10/10* - *#2/#2/#2* - Consecutive
Hack Squat - Calf Raises 8/8/8/8/8 - 270/270/270/270/270 - RI20   

First time ever doing the Sumo Deadlifts, definately can go heavier on these next time, I was more concerned this week with getting my form down since they are new and felt a bit weird at first, actually got one of the PT's there (the only one who I think knows a damn thing!) to check my form for me.
Even though I know I was being cautious and concentrating on form I am now pissed off that I didn't go heavier... ugh!   
SM Split Squats, again, can go heavier next time... eased into them, last time I did these I pulled my groin, 90lbs is a good training weight I think.  New pb on Cable Hip Extensions, up to two plates! Woohoo   
Calves - heavy!!! 
Not a bad workout but didn't feel like anything spectacular either. 

I am sleeeeeeepy... time to go tan.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how do you feel?  how do you look?  how is my ass??  i mean, your ass.



Feel okay, you know mentally anguished and shit but that's to be expected! lol
Am seeing improvement, though I keep second guessing it, oh and the ass... it's still very much there!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

Um, whatcha smokin Kerry?  Somehow I doubt you had 1/2 CUP of Udo's for breakfast   LMAO!

Nice workout...I take it you were using a BB instead of a DB for the sumo squats?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

How did you like the sumo's? P has me doing them or SLDL's. I want to do the sumo's but not sure of my form.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Um, whatcha smokin Kerry?  Somehow I doubt you had 1/2 CUP of Udo's for breakfast   LMAO!
> 
> Nice workout...I take it you were using a BB instead of a DB for the sumo squats?



LMAO ummm, yeah I just can't get enough of that Udo's!   

Yep BB on the Sumos.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> How did you like the sumo's? P has me doing them or SLDL's. I want to do the sumo's but not sure of my form.



The Sumos were good, totally different hit than SLDL, I do tend to enjoy my SLDL and was a bit wary of the Sumos for the same reason as you - form. 
I think I could learn to like them more, I was hesitant on upping the weight though... you know what it's like when you have a gimped back in the first place! lol  
Oh, and I dinged my knees on the first couple of sets too but then I'm a clutz... you wouldn't believe how much of a clutz I am, Rod actually thinks I should wear a helmet to bed since I am constantly hitting my head on the night stand... yeah, don't ask! lol


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2005)

Good lookin w/o!!! What are you about 10 weeks out now?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I should wear a helmet to bed since I am constantly hitting my head on the night stand... yeah, don't ask! lol


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o!!! What are you about 10 weeks out now?



Hello   
Yep, 10 weeks Saturday!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> The Sumos were good, totally different hit than SLDL, I do tend to enjoy my SLDL and was a bit wary of the Sumos for the same reason as you - form.
> I think I could learn to like them more, I was hesitant on upping the weight though... you know what it's like when you have a gimped back in the first place! lol
> Oh, and I dinged my knees on the first couple of sets too but then I'm a clutz... you wouldn't believe how much of a clutz I am, Rod actually thinks I should wear a helmet to bed since I am constantly hitting my head on the night stand... yeah, don't ask! lol



A helmet LMAO..just don't get one of those touch lamps on the nightstand your you'll be turning it on all night 

TGIF!!!  Wahoooooooooooooooooooooooooo, cept it's leg day


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2005)

morning Mrs. Brit! 

we might have a change to the party schedule.  I mentioned to the missus that the Girls Gone Wild crew was going to be in town at one of the bars, and now I think we'll be going to see some gratuitous nudity.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

Morning Kerry  Just think, in 10 weeks you'll be even hotter than before (if that's possible) and able to eat what you want while I'll still have 6 weeks of no fun


----------



## BritChick (Feb 11, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning Mrs. Brit!
> 
> we might have a change to the party schedule.  I mentioned to the missus that the Girls Gone Wild crew was going to be in town at one of the bars, and now I think we'll be going to see some gratuitous nudity.



Hey I totally understand, ya gotta do what ya gotta do! lol   
Just make sure you take pics of your night out!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning Kerry  Just think, in 10 weeks you'll be even hotter than before (if that's possible) and able to eat what you want while I'll still have 6 weeks of no fun



Ah thanks David and DAMN I hope so!!! lol  
I won't get to party quite that soon though, I have another contest in Bellevue, Washington the following weekend... it's gonna be tough watching the other girlies digging into all their post contest treats but the after party at the Emerald Cup is wicked and will be well worth the wait.   
Wow, your contest is actually closer than I realized... eek, how are ya feeling, on track?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ah thanks David and DAMN I hope so!!! lol
> I won't get to party quite that soon though, I have another contest in Bellevue, Washington the following weekend... it's gonna be tough watching the other girlies digging into all their post contest treats but the after party at the Emerald Cup is wicked and will be well worth the wait.
> Wow, your contest is actually closer than I realized... eek, how are ya feeling, on track?


That IS going to be tough for you LOL. I don't envy you that night, other than you winning 

I don't know if I'm on track or not to be honest. I'm definately not to a point where I feel comfortable yet though. Jodi's gutted my diet completely and Patrick is kicking my ass in the gym so I'm thinking and hoping 16 weeks will be enough time to get where I need to be.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey I totally understand, ya gotta do what ya gotta do! lol
> Just make sure you take pics of your night out!



I just thought about that this morning, I certainly will take pics.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That IS going to be tough for you LOL. I don't envy you that night, other than you winning
> 
> I don't know if I'm on track or not to be honest. I'm definately not to a point where I feel comfortable yet though. Jodi's gutted my diet completely and Patrick is kicking my ass in the gym so I'm thinking and hoping 16 weeks will be enough time to get where I need to be.



Hey, I hear ya on not being comfortable yet!!! At 12 weeks out I was further behind than last year at 16 weeks.  Patrick is doing the training and diet for me... today I don't like him much... zero carbs.   lol
I'm sure you'll do absolutely awesome David, with all your efforts and the guidance of Jodi and Patrick how can you not?!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks Kerry, I have complete confidence in them. It's my body I don't LOL.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 11, 2005)

*Today's Meals:*

Meal 1 - 8 Egg Whites/2 Cups Broccoli/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 2 - Perfect Whey
Meal 3 - 1/2 Can Tuna/2 Cups Broccoli/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 4 - 3oz Chicken Breast/2 Cups Broccoli/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 5 - 3oz Cod/2 Cups Broccoli/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 6 - 3oz Chicken Breast/2 Cups Broccoli/2 Tsp Udo's

Water 6 Litres/Coffee 1

*Totals:*

Cals 1594
Carbs 79g/9%
Protein 190g/52%
Fat 64g/39%

Weight 156.8lbs   (Couldn't hold off until Saturday to weigh in   )

*Back/Rear Delts/Biceps/Traps/Abs:*

Wide Grip Pull Down 5/5/*4*/5/5 - #10/#10/*#11*/#10/#10 - RI60
BB Bent Over Row 6/6/6/6 - 90/90/90/90 - RI60
Cable Narrow Grip Low Row 5/5/5/5/5 - #8/#8/#7/#7/#7 - RI20
Pec Deck - Rear Delts 8/8/8/8/8 - #10/#11/#11/#10/#10 - RI20
DB Incline Curls 8/4/8/8 - 30/30/25/25 - RI20
Cable Standing Straight Bar Curls 12/8/12 - #7/#7/#6 - RI20
Triset:
Oblique Crunches 150
Crunches 75
Reverse Crunches 25

This workout felt great!   
Haven't done BB Bent Over Rows in years and they felt very solid... could possibly increase weight next time.
Second set on DB Incline Curls just crapped out on me completely... damn 20 sec rest intervals! lol

The next two days are zero carb days for me and I've NEVER done zero carbs before, not even last season.  My lowest amount of carbs on any given day would have been about the equivalent of 1 1/2 cups of oatmeal... this should be interesting.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 11, 2005)

ewwwwwwwwwwwww....Kerry...your venturing into my type of dieting now.  I do 1/2c. cooked oats on my low.  hehe


Everyone....stay clear!!!   LMAO  j/k


----------



## BritChick (Feb 11, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> ewwwwwwwwwwwww....Kerry...your venturing into my type of dieting now.  I do 1/2c. cooked oats on my low.  hehe
> 
> 
> Everyone....stay clear!!!   LMAO  j/k



Ha ha, no shit... seriously I'm not nice on a 1 1/2 cups of oats a day!!! 
I told Rod to work late for the next two days!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> A helmet LMAO..just don't get one of those touch lamps on the nightstand your you'll be turning it on all night
> 
> TGIF!!!  Wahoooooooooooooooooooooooooo, cept it's leg day



Helmet.. 








Hi Kerry


----------



## BritChick (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey Jake, how are ya?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2005)

Im hungry.. under 4k cals a day is killer.  But im sure you dont want to hear it   Thank god im out of reach lol  I want to go home, how are you?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im hungry.. under 4k cals a day is killer.  But im sure you dont want to hear it   Thank god im out of reach lol  I want to go home, how are you?



Fuck off!   You're mean! lol

I'm doing good I'm trying to think of tunes to download for my mp3... naturally now I have the time and inclination I'm stumped for ideas!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2005)

For workout material?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 11, 2005)

Yeah, I think I am gonna download C & C Music Factory after watching that dance vid! lol


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## BritChick (Feb 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>



Come on then suggestions... so far I've been digging back in the memory banks and have been downloading some pearl jam, nirvana, soundgarden, red hot chilli peppers, j geils band (not sure where the hell I dug that one up from)... need more ideas...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2005)

Sorry.. I dont know many bands that you would like.  I hear certian things, and then I know.. but not off the top of my head.  You dont appreciate the metal/hardcore that I like for lifting, so thats out.  Maybe I can find some for you this weekend.. since its supposed to snow, so I cant go to the scrap yard


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2005)

How about "Audioslave" Cochise. I can totally get into that one


----------



## BritChick (Feb 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> How about "Audioslave" Cochise. I can totally get into that one



Never heard of it/them... but I will go check it out now, thanks.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2005)

If you like soundgarden, this is the singer from soundgarden, and the band Rage against the machine. I totally love them!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> If you like soundgarden, this is the singer from soundgarden, and the band Rage against the machine. I totally love them!!!



Listening to it now, yep I can get behind this one!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Listening to it now, yep I can get behind this one!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 11, 2005)

EWw...I like soundgarden, audioslave, rage against the machine....better yet...TOOL! and Perfect Circle.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 11, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> EWw...I like soundgarden, audioslave, rage against the machine....better yet...TOOL! and Perfect Circle.



Hmmm... TOOL, Perfect Circle   ... Limewire here I come.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 11, 2005)

South Park Mexicans....LOL  But the lead on that group is in prison.

Vallejo, The Toadies.....Umm....Tim McGraw.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hmmm... TOOL, Perfect Circle   ... Limewire here I come.


DITTO!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 12, 2005)

*10 Weeks Out!*

*Statistics:* 

Height 5'10" 
Weight 157lbs (-4lbs) 
Body Fat 16.1% (-4%) 
Chest 40" (+1") 
Waist 26.75" (-1.5") 
Hips 40" (-1") 
Thighs (Upper) 22.5" (-1.5") 
Thighs (Mid) 21" 
Calves 14" 
Biceps 13" 
Forearms 10" 

Wow, huge improvement in two weeks!!! Thrilled with the drop in waist size, suprised at increased chest size, but hey, loving it! Still don't like pics but can at least see the changes now... sticking to the diet is sooo much easier when you can see that it's working!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 12, 2005)

*Today's Meals:*

Meal 1 - 8 Eggs Whites/2 Cups Broccoli/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 2 - 1/2 Can Tuna/2 Cups Broccoli/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 3 - 3oz Cod/2 Cups Broccoli/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 4 - 3oz Chicken Breast/2 Cups Broccoli/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 5 - 3oz Chicken/2 Cups Broccoli/2 Tsp Udo's

Water 6 Litres/Coffee 1

*Totals:*

Cals 1435
Carbs 78g/10%
Protein 156g/48%
Fat 63g/43%

*Cardio:*

Elliptical HIIT - 2 Mins WU/10 Sprints 30/30 - L12/10 MPH -L1/2.5 MPH/2 Mins CD = Total 15 Mins 

I still hate cardio!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> *Statistics:*
> 
> Height 5'10"
> Weight 157lbs (-4lbs)
> ...


WOW  Great lookin measurements!!! Maybe you can post some pics soon. I hear ya, it does become a little easier when results start comin in


----------



## BritChick (Feb 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> WOW  Great lookin measurements!!! Maybe you can post some pics soon. I hear ya, it does become a little easier when results start comin in



Thanks angel.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2005)

My Pleasure!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 12, 2005)

> Statistics:
> 
> Height 5'10"
> Weight 157lbs (-4lbs)
> ...


Very, very impressive. Keep it up!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 13, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Very, very impressive. Keep it up!



Thanks Mike.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 13, 2005)

*Today's Meals: * 

Meal 1 - 6 Egg Whites/1 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 2 - 1/2 Can Tuna/1 Cup Brown Rice/2 Cups Broccoli/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 3 - 3oz Chicken Breast/3oz Yam/2 Cups Broccoli/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 4 - 3oz Cod/1 Cup Brown Rice/2 Cups Broccoli/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 5 - Perfect Whey/3oz Yam/1 Cup Oatmeal/Small Banana/Pkt Sugar Twin 

Water 6 Litres/Coffee 1 

*Totals: * 

Cals 1926 
Carbs 262g/48% 
Protein 166g/37% 
Fat 29g/15% 

Ugh! Feeling decidedly under the weather today, hope it's a fleeting thing and that I'm not coming down with anything.


----------



## Jill (Feb 13, 2005)

Carbies nice n high today eh?  Is your diet a type of carb cycling?


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 13, 2005)

Hope you feel better!!  I have been fighting a cold for a week now..


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Carbies nice n high today eh?  Is your diet a type of carb cycling?




we move the macros around. On days where the carbs are lower the fat is higher and vice versa.  keeps the body guessing.  also, moves around accodring to workouts and what is being trained or not trained that day.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

Morning Kerry 

WOW, nice improvements girl..and how the hell did you get so lucky as to lose weight in your waist but add to your boobs!    That was one part I did NOT like about leaning down..the boobs pretty much leaned away, bye bye 

Have a Happy Valentines Day :


----------



## BritChick (Feb 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Kerry
> 
> WOW, nice improvements girl..and how the hell did you get so lucky as to lose weight in your waist but add to your boobs!    That was one part I did NOT like about leaning down..the boobs pretty much leaned away, bye bye
> 
> Have a Happy Valentines Day :



Good morning and Happy Valentines to you to.   

LOL, not sure about the increase in chest size but the nice thing about implants is when you lean down you still have boobs, of course you lose your natural breast tissue but since I had none to start with nothing much changes!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## BritChick (Feb 14, 2005)

*Today's Meals:*

Meal 1 - 6 Egg Whites/2/3 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Tsp Udo???s
Meal 2 - Perfect Whey/1/2 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin
Meal 3 - 1/2 Can Tuna/1 Cup Brown Rice/2 Cups Broccoli/1/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 4 - 4oz Chicken Breast/2 Cups Broccoli/1 Tsp Udo's
Meal 5 - 4oz Cod/2 Cups Broccoli/1 Tsp Udo's
Meal 6 - 4oz Chicken/2 Cups Broccoli/1 Tsp Udo???s

Water 6 Litres/Coffee 1

*Totals:*

Cals 1732
Carbs 140g/24%
Protein 210g/53%
Fat 42g/23%

*Lower Body*

Hack Squats 6/6/6/6/6/6 - 140/140/140/140/140/140 - RI60
DB SLDL 8/8/8/8 - 70/80/80/80 - RI45
Seated Leg Curl 8/8/8/8 - #10/#11/#11/#11 - RI20
Incline Leg Press 8/5/8/8 - 540/540/500/500 - RI20   
SM Front Squats -
Seated Calf Raises 10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10 - 100/100/100/100/100/100/100/100/100/100 - RI20

Still feel like total crap today, debated not training but couldn't seem to justify it to myself so I went anyway... guess I didn't feel _bad_ enough!
DB SLDL were good, I hate the rubber coated dumbells they have at our gym now though, they SUCK, when they touch against certain materials - like dry fit they seem to drag, anyhow just a source of irritation.
Incline Leg Press is usually a primary exercise for me, being the fourth exercise today and with only 20 second rest intervals was a killer.
I fucked up on the SM Front Squats... never done these before, could not get the form down, either my heels came off the floor or my back or knees felt 'off', spent too much time piddling about trying to figure it out, decided to go with standard squats, did one set, nearly puked and decided to cash it in for the day... went to get my belongings and turned around and went back to train calves.  
Still felt like a pretty strong workout despite feeling cruddy and I am happy that I at least made it to the gym.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

Bet Rod wouldn't DARE buy you chocolates today


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Bet Rod wouldn't DARE buy you chocolates today


I'm not Rod sooo.......


----------



## Jenny (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy Valentine's day!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 14, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hope you feel better!!  I have been fighting a cold for a week now..



Thanks Sapphire... you too.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 14, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Carbies nice n high today eh?  Is your diet a type of carb cycling?



Hello   , I see Patrick answered this for ya and he does it much better than I would anyway! lol

Happy Valentines Day.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Bet Rod wouldn't DARE buy you chocolates today



Probably not! lol

You what though... yesterday I was making the bed and under the mattress on his side of the bed was this hard metal object... so I lift the mattress and it's a fricking machette!!!   (no, I'm not kidding!)  Surely I'm not THAT bad when I'm dieting.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 14, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm not Rod sooo.......



 You know what, I couldn't possibly eat even a teensy piece of chocolate right now that carb up I had last night left me totally satiated, it's amazing how satisfying a banana, oatmeal and yam can be. (NOT!)


----------



## BritChick (Feb 14, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Happy Valentine's day!!



Thanks Jenny! You too!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 14, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> EWw...I like soundgarden, audioslave, rage against the machine....better yet...TOOL! and Perfect Circle.



I downloaded some Tool and Perfect Circle... excellent workout music Jodie.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

happy valentines day.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> happy valentines day.



 Same to you funky. xxx


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 14, 2005)

Kerry...They have the same lead singer.  I love their music.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh...I got the blk bottoms done.  Should have the other two finished next Sunday.  Have it cut out, just wanting to do yours and another girls at the same time since they are both glitter material, that stuff goes everywhere!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 14, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Oh...I got the blk bottoms done.  Should have the other two finished next Sunday.  Have it cut out, just wanting to do yours and another girls at the same time since they are both glitter material, that stuff goes everywhere!!!



Awesome Jodie, can't wait to see them!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Probably not! lol
> 
> You what though... yesterday I was making the bed and under the mattress on his side of the bed was this hard metal object... so I lift the mattress and it's a fricking machette!!!   (no, I'm not kidding!)  Surely I'm not THAT bad when I'm dieting.



LMFAO  omg that's funny..ok and a bit scary..but I have one two..well not a freakin machete but a big-ass butcher knife...a girl can't be too careful ya know


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You know what, I couldn't possibly eat even a teensy piece of chocolate right now that carb up I had last night left me totally satiated, it's amazing how satisfying a banana, oatmeal and yam can be. (NOT!)




OH YA!! Banana's yum   I have a recipe for you for when you are done cutting..I won't tell you now, that would just be mean


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy Valentines Day


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello My Lady,   Happy Valentines Day!!! That was a Dynamite lookin W/O!!!   Hope your Valentines day was GREAT!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello My Lady,   Happy Valentines Day!!! That was a Dynamite lookin W/O!!!   Hope your Valentines day was GREAT!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 15, 2005)

Morning Kerry


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2005)

Morning Kerry   How's everything today?


----------



## Paynne (Feb 15, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> LMFAO  omg that's funny..ok and a bit scary..but I have one two..well not a freakin machete but a big-ass butcher knife...a girl can't be too careful ya know



I think I just won't tell the ppl at work that some of the chicks on this board I read carry knives


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 15, 2005)

Diet and workouts looks nothing but incredible Kerry---I am very very impressed. Keep up the hard work. Did your diet stay strict on Valentine's Day?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

Good morning David, Jeni, Paynne


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Diet and workouts looks nothing but incredible Kerry---I am very very impressed. Keep up the hard work. Did your diet stay strict on Valentine's Day?



Thanks for all the support Mike.   
I did manage to be good with my diet on Valentines Day.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 15, 2005)

morning Brit


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Steve, how are ya?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 15, 2005)

good, and you?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm doing awesome, just looking over all the stuff I have to study for my exam next month, I am so much more of a hands on person, studying sucks! lol


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 15, 2005)

> I did manage to be good with my diet on Valentines Day.


That's good to hear, so did I, believe it or not. Keep it up!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

*Today's Meals: * 

Meal 1 - 8 Egg Whites/2 Cups Broccoli/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 2 - Perfect Whey 
Meal 3 - 1/2 Can Tuna/2 Cups Broccoli/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 4 - 3oz Chicken Breast/2 Cups Broccoli/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 5 - 3oz Cod/2 Cups Broccoli/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 6 - 3oz Chicken Breast/2 Cups Broccoli/2 Tsp Udo's 

Water 6 Litres/Coffee 1 

*Totals: * 

Cals 1598 
Carbs 80g/9% 
Protein 191g/52% 
Fat 64g/39% 

*Cardio: * 

Elliptical HIIT - 3 Mins WU/10 Sprints 30/30 - L12/10MPH - L1/2.5MPH/45 Mins Manual L5/4.5MPH/1 Min CD = Total 60 Mins 

*Upper Body: * 

DB Bench Press (3 Sec Pause) *4/4/4/3/4/4* - *40/45/45/45/40/40* - RI60 
BB Bent Over Row (3 Sec Pause) 4/4/4/4/4/4 - 80/85/85/85/85/85 - RI60 
BB Upright Row *5/3*/8/7 - *70/70*/55/55 - RI20 
RG Lat Pull Down 8/8/8 - #7/#8/#8 - RI20 
DB Incline Flys (Low Incline) 8/7/7 - 25/25/25 - RI20 
Pec Deck - Rear Delts 8/8/5 - #11/#12/#12 - RI20 
DB Standing Curls 8/3/6 - 30/35/30 - RI20 
Cable Straight Bar Tricep Press 8/7/5 - #8/#10/#10 - RI20 
Triset: 
Alternating Leg Extensions 50 
Crunches 50 
Reverse Crunches 50 
Ball Pikes 10 

Feeling much better today, enjoyed this workout. 
Got rather pissed off with myself though when I could only get 5 reps on my first set of upright row with 50lbs... that was until I found out I'd picked up the 70lb barbell by mistake! lol   
I was able to achieve some new pb's by working in the lower rep range.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2005)

great job sexy.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> great job sexy.



Thanks funky.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 15, 2005)

Damn Kerry, you are strong!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn Kerry, you are strong!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2005)

that she is!!!  One day, 10 years from now, I'll catch up to her


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

>





Its so hot when you flex.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2005)

Great lookin W/O!!! Definately movin some weight around there


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> that she is!!!  One day, 10 years from now, I'll catch up to her



LOL 10 yrs from now if we are still training funky style we may both be in the hospital getting knee replacements! lol


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its so hot when you flex.



 Hey handsome, how are you today?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great lookin W/O!!! Definately movin some weight around there



Thank you Archangel... my back agrees with you! lol


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Im good thanks   Just busy at work, there are a lot of people with problems lol  Plus I took a nap after training today.. that was REALLY nice.  Had a dream about you too


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im good thanks   Just busy at work, there are a lot of people with problems lol  Plus I took a nap after training today.. that was REALLY nice.  Had a dream about you too



A dream eh... one worthy of that face?!    

Napping is good.   
The owner of the tanning salon was trying to get me to check out his new super hyper turbo power (or some such nonsense) bed but if I went in it I could only go in for 8 mins because it's so powerful... I said forget it... I can't miss out on my zzzz time!


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 15, 2005)

Hiya Kerry, it's been awhile, so I'd thought I'd pop in your journal and say hi. You're making some excellent progress.  

Quick question for ya though, is there a reason why you prefer Udo's Oil to regular fish oil caps?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Hiya Kerry, it's been awhile, so I'd thought I'd pop in your journal and say hi. You're making some excellent progress.
> 
> Quick question for ya though, is there a reason why you prefer Udo's Oil to regular fish oil caps?



Hello stranger, thanks for stopping by.   

I've never taken fish oil caps.   
I used to use flax oil caps and it was recommended to me that I switch to the Udo's oil which I did and have just stuck with it ever since.  
Pre-contest I like the oil on my rather bland meals other than that no real reason.
I've never really looked into the differences of whether one is more beneficial than the other and why.
You can feel free to enlighten me if you like.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Fish oil is better


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fish oil is better



Because?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Fine, let me look   I know im right though.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fine, let me look   I know im right though.



http://www.udoerasmus.com/articles/misc/fishing_for_facts.htm

Sounds good enough to me.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Umm.. ofcourse they are going to advocate using udos oil on their main site.  Thats like going into a duncan doughnuts, and them telling me they are better than krispy kreme(when in actuality they're not).  Im looking for info, thats unbiased.


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 15, 2005)

I have no clue which one is better, but I can't stand flax seed oil. I gave it a shot for awhile though, mixing it in my tuna, etc. I just find fish oil caps to be easy. Just pop some pills lol. I've never taken Udo's oil before.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok.. Udo's is made up of Alpha Lineolic Acid(ALA). Your body has to convert ALA to EPA/DHA and it's conversion is is small. Fish oil is EPA/DHA..  Here is some info:


> Omega-3 PUFAs EPA and DHA are derived from ALA through enzymatic reactions in the body but this process does not efficiently supply the body with adequate amounts of EPA and DHA.
> EPA and DHA are found in oily fish including Anchovies, Sardines, Mackerel, and Salmon, and commercially available omega-3 oils derived from these fish.
> *The ALA to EPA/DHA conversion process is very inefficient, therefore consumption of fish or omega-3 fish oil is necessary to ensure the body receives enough EPA and DHA to grow and function properly.*



Here is an article on Fish Oil thats VERY informative.  Due to the low conversion of ALA to EPA/DHA, you need to take in excessive amounts, making fish oil more effecient..


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

You could always ask Jodi.. she isnt the diet moderator for nothing


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 15, 2005)

Craig says Fish Oil has DHA and EPA, other fats that have good benefits, that Flax does not have.  Plus all the lecture you read on flax you have to have the actual seed for the lignans which provide the benefits that people assoc. with flax seed oil.

I know..other Jodi...Plus she likes Fish oil better than flax.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2005)

the fish is better becasue your body has to convert the fla in to EPA and DHA.  So you are hoping that it converts all of it.  With the fish oil you know what you are getting as it is already converted.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the info guys, I dare say I will stick with the Udo's just because I have grown accustomed to it and like the taste and hope that I get enough of the EPA and DHA from the fish in my diet. 

Hmmm... though after reading more I think I should be slipping Rod some fish oil caps... heart disease runs in his family as does depression and apparently deficiency of the DHA has been linked in studies to people suffering from depression... all interesting stuff.

Oh and Rod's dad had octuple bypass surgery yesterday!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 16, 2005)

Interesting!!  Morning Kerry   Ski Trip was cancelled


----------



## BritChick (Feb 16, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Interesting!!  Morning Kerry   Ski Trip was cancelled



Good morning!   

Well that SUCKS!  Why was is cancelled?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 16, 2005)

morning Mrs. Brit


----------



## BritChick (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Steve, you're always up so bright and early!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 16, 2005)

the early I get into work, the early I go home.    I'm not a big fan of working more than 7.5 hours


----------



## BritChick (Feb 16, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> the early I get into work, the early I go home.    I'm not a big fan of working more than 7.5 hours



LOL I'm not a big fan of work period!   

I actually like early mornings but I am bagged today.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 16, 2005)

I also hit the gym this morning to avoid the huge crowd in the evenings.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 16, 2005)

*Today's Meals:* 

Meal 1 - 6 Egg Whites/2/3 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 2 - 1/2 Can Tuna/1 Cup Brown Rice/2 Cups Broccoli/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 3 - 3oz Chicken Breast/3oz Yam/2 Cups Broccoli/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 4 - 3oz Cod/2/3 Cup Brown Rice/2 Cups Broccoli/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 5 - Perfect Whey/3oz Yam/1 1/4 Cup Oatmeal/Small Banana/Pkt Sugar Twin 

*Totals: * 

Cals 1823 
Carbs 245g/47% 
Protein 160g/38% 
Fat 29g/15%


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2005)

Morning Kerry  Hope Rod's Dad is alright, how's Rod taking it?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2005)

Your stubborn! 

There is some good info at avant on fishoil and depression.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 16, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning Kerry  Hope Rod's Dad is alright, how's Rod taking it?



Hi David,
Thanks.     So far his dad seems to be doing pretty good.  Rod's alright, I think he's suprised his dad has made it this far! The guy is a total butter sucker... everything has to be drenched in grease to be considered edible and I think Rod seriously doubts his dad is gonna change much about the way he lives.   
I'd never even heard of octuple bypasses before yesterday!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your stubborn!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 16, 2005)

Hiya Kerry   The ski trip was cancelled due to poopy weather   Freezing rain and all that crap 

You know, you are going to start looking like brocolli soon


----------



## BritChick (Feb 16, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hiya Kerry   The ski trip was cancelled due to poopy weather   Freezing rain and all that crap
> 
> You know, you are going to start looking like brocolli soon



Hello... did ya get to snuggle up on the sofa with your kitties?

I think the cashier at Safeway thinks I'm wacked... I don't like grocery shopping, well not for diet food anyway so I stock up as much as I can, I have three freezers so lots and lots of space... anyhow today frozen broccoli was on sale so I bought 15 bags of the stuff, plus basa was on buy one get one free so I picked up 14 packs of that too and then about 20 cartons of egg whites... I bet she wished she was coming to my place for dinner!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2005)

Are frozen veggies as good as fresh?  Wont that many eggs go bad?

How are you doing?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Are frozen veggies as good as fresh?  Wont that many eggs go bad?
> 
> How are you doing?



Well I have heard that if anything frozen veggies may actually be better since they are usually frozen within hours of being picked, whereas fresh veggies often lose some nutritional value in the days or sometimes weeks it takes to get packed and shipped and finally to the store shelves.
I just make sure when I buy frozen veggies that all I am getting is the veggies and no sodium or sugar has been added.

Eggs have a pretty long shelf life, I always check the expiration date and figure out how many boxes to get based on how long I have before they expire.

I'm doing great!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

ya, I've heard that too and frozen is so much easier 

Yep, did some kitty snuggling (saydee my older cat) but then I turfed her once she started doing that annoying kneading thing in my stomach..what's with that anyway?  It always ruins a good pet-fest.  Bought a new book and read the whole thing, went for a walk out in the snow, it was really pretty out..didn't end up watching soaps, my book was better   Was there any cat fondling in your house yesterday


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ya, I've heard that too and frozen is so much easier
> 
> Yep, did some kitty snuggling (saydee my older cat) but then I turfed her once she started doing that annoying kneading thing in my stomach..what's with that anyway?  It always ruins a good pet-fest.  Bought a new book and read the whole thing, went for a walk out in the snow, it was really pretty out..didn't end up watching soaps, my book was better   Was there any cat fondling in your house yesterday



Good morning Jeni.   
Sounds like you had a nice relaxing day off.
Nah, didn't end up snuggling with my cat, turned into a busy day of errand running but that's okay too, got a lot done and it was a beautiful day yesterday to be out and about.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

tis awefully quiet around here today


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> tis awefully quiet around here today



 Are you bored?


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hello... did ya get to snuggle up on the sofa with your kitties?
> 
> I think the cashier at Safeway thinks I'm wacked... I don't like grocery shopping, well not for diet food anyway so I stock up as much as I can, I have three freezers so lots and lots of space... anyhow today frozen broccoli was on sale so I bought 15 bags of the stuff, plus basa was on buy one get one free so I picked up 14 packs of that too and then about 20 cartons of egg whites... I bet she wished she was coming to my place for dinner!


 I though I was bad buying 4-18 packs of eggies at once  Your 15 bags of broccoli beats me any day


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Are you bored?



  Dead at work these days   madam brocoholic


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> I though I was bad buying 4-18 packs of eggies at once  Your 15 bags of broccoli beats me any day



 

Hi Jill


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

*Today's Meals: * 

Meal 1 - 6 Egg Whites/2/3 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 2 - Perfect Whey/1/2 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin 
Meal 3 - 1/2 Can Tuna/1 Cup Brown Rice/2 Cups Broccoli/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 4 - 4oz Chicken Breast/2 Cups Broccoli/1 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 5 - 4oz Cod/2 Cups Broccoli/1 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 6 - 4oz Chicken Breast/2 Cups Broccoli/1 Tsp Udo's 

Water 6 Litres/Coffee 1 

*Totals:* 

Cals 1732 
Carbs 140g/24% 
Protein 210g/53% 
Fat 42g/23% 

*Lower Body: * 

SM Squats (6 Sec Pause) 10/6/7 - 90/140/110 - RI45 
SLDL 6/*6/6* - 185/*200/200* - RI60   
Sumo Deadlifts *6/5/4* - *155/155/155* - RI20 
Lying Leg Curl 8/*3*/6/5 - 70/*80*/70/70 - RI20 
SM Split Squat 8/*8/8* - 90/*110/100* - RI20 
Hack Squat - Calf Raises 10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10 - 270/270/270/250/250/250/230/230/230/230 - RI20 

So SM Squats with a 6 second pause in the hole are HELL!!! 
This so reminded me of why I don't like camping, I hate having to hold a squat, let alone a weight bearing one! I had to drop weight big time to make sure I broke parallel and could hold it fully for 6 seconds on each rep. 
SLDL... yeah baby!!! Very happy with these, last week I upped my pb from 175lb to 185lb today I managed to up again by another 15lbs... I feel so damn strong! Grrrr   
Wow, on reflection a lot of my weights were up to day, must have been those extra carbs yesterday! lol 
All in all a good one... 'cept for the squats!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)

wow!!  Look at that!!  All those PBs.  According those at Fitness adn Bodybuilding my training programs don't work and don't take people out of their comfort zone!!!  LMAO!!!!  hahahahahhahahahahahaha.  I am to smart for them!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!  Kick ass workout Kerry, how did you like the sumo's?  I'm trying them next week!  Good lord that's a shit load of calf sets!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> wow!!  Look at that!!  All those PBs.  According those at Fitness adn Bodybuilding my training programs don't work and don't take people out of their comfort zone!!!  LMAO!!!!  hahahahahhahahahahahaha.  I am to smart for them!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> don't work and don't take people out of their comfort zone!!!  LMAO!!!!  hahahahahhahahahahahaha



Oh TRUST ME, you've taken me well out of my comfort zone!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh TRUST ME, you've taken me well out of my comfort zone!



I can think of another way to get you out of the comfort zone......hahahhahhahah


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!  Kick ass workout Kerry, how did you like the sumo's?  I'm trying them next week!  Good lord that's a shit load of calf sets!!!!!!!



I prefer SLDL, I still feel a bit glitchy with the Sumos but then it's only week two of 'em... I think I just need more time to get used to them.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I can think of another way to get you out of the comfort zone......hahahhahhahah



I don't dare ask!


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hello... did ya get to snuggle up on the sofa with your kitties?
> 
> I think the cashier at Safeway thinks I'm wacked... I don't like grocery shopping, well not for diet food anyway so I stock up as much as I can, I have three freezers so lots and lots of space... anyhow today frozen broccoli was on sale so I bought 15 bags of the stuff, plus basa was on buy one get one free so I picked up 14 packs of that too and then about 20 cartons of egg whites... I bet she wished she was coming to my place for dinner!


  I love Safeway and their buy one, get one free deals. I look pretty damn weird though buying several cartons of eggs (each with 18) and shitloads of frozen veggies though.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> wow!!  Look at that!!  All those PBs.  According those at Fitness adn Bodybuilding my training programs don't work and don't take people out of their comfort zone!!!  LMAO!!!!  hahahahahhahahahahahaha.  I am to smart for them!



whenever i read over there (esp. patyal's posts) i always think to myself...i used to believe all of that (and parrot it pretty well) - then i started actually learning some stuff.  

by the way - this is a great journal!  i haven't been posting but i've been following along.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> whenever i read over there (esp. patyal's posts) i always think to myself...i used to believe all of that (and parrot it pretty well) - then i started actually learning some stuff.
> 
> by the way - this is a great journal!  i haven't been posting but i've been following along.




lmao!!  parrot.  that is the word i use.  you should post that in my journal there.  haha, she is awful.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2005)

I prefer the word Lemmings myself 

Do you guys remember that game


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

Ya, it's kind of hard to take dieting/training advice from someone who doesn't have any muscle


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I prefer the word Lemmings myself
> 
> Do you guys remember that game




that is a great game.....it starts with DP telling FC to walk off the cliff and then Paty follows after her hahahha....god, it must suck so bad to go through life not being able to think for yourself.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, it's kind of hard to take dieting/training advice from someone who doesn't have any muscle



yeah, it is kind of hard taking precontest advice from someone who has never competed before too.

it is really hard to take training advice from someone that just started working out and really hard to take training advice from someone that has never trained another person before.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

Do they not realize they are the laughing stock?  I kind of feel bad for them, wish Leah was around more


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2005)

I miss Leah on the boards.  The board that I talk to her on is kind of boring so I don't go there very much.  I'm sure Leah checks it out every now and then and is probably laughing her ass off.  Of course she doesn't see the journal part unless she signs in.  Too bad she would get a kick out of it.

Taking advice from Leah was good but she's been at this game for a while.  Taking advice from them is like asking a proctologist to do a dental filling.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2005)

Is this whore in Brit's journal day??

I wanna play too!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Taking advice from them is like asking a proctologist to do a dental filling.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

Hello My Lady!!!   Your W/O is lookin great!!! Movin some NICE weight


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 17, 2005)

Morning Kerry  How is everything going?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Archangel... that always seems like such a mouthful when I write it, but to abbreviate it to angel seems somehow wrong... I think I am overthinking this!   

Hi David, 
Everything is going great except I am having wicked cravings for bad foods today.   
How are you?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Archangel... that always seems like such a mouthful when I write it, but to abbreviate it to angel seems somehow wrong... I think I am overthinking this!


Call me what you will my Lady!!!   You could even call me Michael if you so choose!!!


----------



## klmclean (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Kerry  

I just posted a question in the diet section and got a response saying I should ask you about it. I just stared eating Basa fish filets lately and I love them, but I can't mind any nutrition info on them. If I'm not mistaken you eat this fish as well. Do you happen to know the cals, fat, protien, carbs etc in this fish? I've looked everywhere and can't find any answers. Thanks!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey Kerry
> 
> I just posted a question in the diet section and got a response saying I should ask you about it. I just stared eating Basa fish filets lately and I love them, but I can't mind any nutrition info on them. If I'm not mistaken you eat this fish as well. Do you happen to know the cals, fat, protien, carbs etc in this fish? I've looked everywhere and can't find any answers. Thanks!



Oh, hello again... just responded to the other thread.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

Look forward to meeting you at the Arnold Classic. You seem like a true and genuine (sp) person!!! Will you have a booth or anything? I have never gone to a professional show, this will be my first. What kind of booths and displays do they have? Can you purchase supps and things like that? Sorry for


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 17, 2005)

Lol, eventually Kerry will probably meet everyone on IM.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Look forward to meeting you at the Arnold Classic. You seem like a true and genuine (sp) person!!! Will you have a booth or anything? I have never gone to a professional show, this will be my first. What kind of booths and displays do they have? Can you purchase supps and things like that? Sorry for



 is good, I like !

Looking forward to meeting you to Michael... I should get used to your real name now I guess! lol   

I've never been to the Arnold before, just the Olympia, I know the expo is meant to be huge, they usually give out lots of free samples at these types of events.

I am just going there as a spectator, should be fun... getting more enthusiastic now, I'd prefer to not be dieting when I go and it's a very long flight for me 9 hours... but it will be a blast once I get there.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Lol, eventually Kerry will probably meet everyone on IM.



LOL I'm working on it!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> is good, I like !
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you to Michael... I should get used to your real name now I guess! lol
> 
> ...


   Sounds like a blast. I've got tickets to the Finals Saturday. Realy looking forward to it!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sounds like a blast. I've got tickets to the Finals Saturday. Realy looking forward to it!!!



Cool, me too... we will have to exchange numbers before then so we can connect.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Cool, me too... we will have to exchange numbers before then so we can connect.


Sounds like a plan


----------



## klmclean (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Kerry

Got the nutrition facts on basa

100G/5 oz (raw)

Calories 90

Fat calories 36
Total Fat 4g  

Saturated fat 1.5g

Cholesterol 45 mg

Sodium 50 mg

Protien 13 g

Omega-3 - N/A


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I miss Leah on the boards.  The board that I talk to her on is kind of boring so I don't go there very much.  I'm sure Leah checks it out every now and then and is probably laughing her ass off.  Of course she doesn't see the journal part unless she signs in.  Too bad she would get a kick out of it.
> 
> Taking advice from Leah was good but she's been at this game for a while.  Taking advice from them is like asking a proctologist to do a dental filling.



Ya, it's mostly Powerlifters over there, and it looks, by her last journal entry that she won't even be over there for a while   I'll send her an email and make sure everything is ok.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2005)

Good morning Kerry, did you get over those bad food cravings?  I'm sure you did, you are strong both mentally and physically RAWRRRRRRR, sorry for whoring in your journal, i was thinking about that last night and felt bad 

What'cha got planned for today and the weekend??


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, it is kind of hard taking precontest advice from someone who has never competed before too.
> 
> it is really hard to take training advice from someone that just started working out and really hard to take training advice from someone that has never trained another person before.


 OMFG i can't believe i've missed out on this whole discussion.

 I have a feeling everything I would have said has been said by one or all of you though ...


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 18, 2005)

Good morning Kerry!  I'm in nyc. Just getting ready to walk out the door and walk around town while P works. Then we're training around 1130. 

 What food cravings? TELL ME YOU DIDN'T CAVE IN!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey Kerry
> 
> Got the nutrition facts on basa
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for letting me know Kerri.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> sorry for whoring in your journal, i was thinking about that last night and felt bad



Don't ever feel bad about whoring in my journal! I love it, whore away!!!   

Another weekend with no plans in place yet, not sure what I'll be doing.   

How about yourself?



> did you get over those bad food cravings?





> What food cravings? TELL ME YOU DIDN'T CAVE IN!!!!



Yes, I got over them, no I didn't cave... though I am sure I was quite the bitch last night!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yes, I got over them, no I didn't cave... though I am sure I was quite the bitch last night!



    WAY TO GO KERRY!!!


We are going to a free concert in city park and then to the movies to see Hide and Seek   It' looks scaryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> WAY TO GO KERRY!!!
> 
> 
> We are going to a free concert in city park and then to the movies to see Hide and Seek   It' looks scaryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy




Thanks.   

I wouldn't mind taking the kids to see Hitch but I'm not sure what if it's gonna be too old for them.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

*Today's Meals: * 

Meal 1 - 6 Egg Whites/2/3 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 2 - Perfect Whey/1/2 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin 
Meal 3 - 1/2 Can Tuna/1 Cup Brown Rice/2 Cups Broccoli/1/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 4 - 4oz Chicken Breast/2 Cups Broccoli/1 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 5 - 4oz Cod/2 Cups Broccoli/1 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 6 - 4oz Chicken Breast/2 Cups Broccoli/1 Tsp Udo's 

Water 6 Litres/Coffee 1 

*Totals: * 

Cals 1760 
Carbs 140g/23% 
Protein 206g/51% 
Fat 46g/26% 

*Upper Body:* 

DB Shoulder Press *4/4*/6/4/5/3 - *35/35*/30/30/30/30 - RI60 
DB Seated Hammer 8/8/7/6/5/6 - 30/30/30/30/30/30 - RI45 
Skull Crushers 5/5/4 - 60/60/60 - RI45 
DB Decline Bench Press 8/5/5 - 30/35/35 - RI20 
Wide Grip Lat Pull Down 6/5/5 - #10/#9/#8 - RI20 
DB Standing Side Laterals (3 Sec Pause) 8/5/8 - 15/15/10 - RI20 
Cable Narrow Grip Low Row 8/*5/5* - #8/*#9/#9* - RI20 
DB Shrugs 8/8/8 - 70/70/70 - RI20 
DB Pullovers 8/6/6 - 25/35/35 - RI20 
Oblique Crunches 120 

Solid workout, felt good. Got new pb with shoulder press, though the form was good these suckers always scare me because it doesn't feel like it would take much for me to lose control and do damage. 
DB Pullovers were a new exercise for me... felt a bit weird.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> ...DB Pullovers were a new exercise for me... felt a bit weird.


 For some reason, it feels weird to me too... i rarely do it.

 Nice workout, girly!  WOO!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2005)

Me three!  DIdn't feel it where I was supposed to!  Great w/o Kerry   lots of volume there!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks ladies.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

Great W/O my Lady  I love Pullovers, they do feel weird at first, but you'll get it!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great W/O my Lady  I love Pullovers, they do feel weird at first, but you'll get it!!!



Thank you Michael.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thank you Michael.


You, My Lady............. are VERY Welcome!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

After much consideration I have decided not to compete at this years Nationals and Emerald Cup.
It wasn't an easy decision and I have been holding off of mentioning it until I was fully decided and completely satisfied with my decision.
This has nothing to do with conditioning and feeling I won't be able to get lean enough in time! I know that with Patrick's guidance, and serious carb cycling and cardio I could be ready without a doubt.
What has changed my mind though is that I KNOW I don't have enough size to be competitive against the 5'4" girls.  I need to gain some serious mass and until I get to where I feel I need to be I will not be competing.
Last year competing was just about seeing it through, placing was irrelevant to me it was the challenge of just doing it.
This year it's much more about placing, I would not be happy to hit stage and place somewhere, anywhere in the top 20.  
I guess you could say I am playing to win now and I will at least have to believe I am worthy to commit to another show.
I will still be training funky still, Patrick's been awesome... I've already made some gains and feel that he can help me get to where I want to be.  
I am tentatively contemplating the BC Provincials this August but that will depend on how I feel closer to the time.  For sure I could be ready for that but if I feel that dieting down would be to sacrificial to the gains I have made in the upcoming 6 months then I am even prepared to wait until the 2006 Provincials.
I will still be attending both shows as a spectator and to support, cheer on and pro tan friends.  It will also allow me to consider how much I do or don't miss being up there on stage in the competion and will hopefully reaffirm my competitive goals - or not as the case may be.   
I am contacting my sponsors tomorrow to advise them of my course of action and will likely be dropped like a hot coal... but that's okay, I need to do what feels right to me. 
Now that I have made the decision and am putting it into effect I feel much more at ease and know that for me this was the right thing to do in this instance.

So as of Monday... another new journal will be commencing.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that, but I support you and your decision!!! I know it wasn't an easy one to make    I understand about not wanting to do it just to do it. My first competition I did just to do it and prove to myself I could do it. But now I do not want to do another one UNLESS I know I should be up there, ya know? You are an incredible woman, an awesome inspiration, and I am honored to know you!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> So as of Monday... another new journal will be commencing.


You can count on me, I'll be there!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to hear that, but I support you and your decision!!! I know it wasn't an easy one to make    I understand about not wanting to do it just to do it. My first competition I did just to do it and prove to myself I could do it. But now I do not want to do another one UNLESS I know I should be up there, ya know? You are an incredible woman, an awesome inspiration, and I am honored to know you!!!





> You can count on me, I'll be there!!!



Thank you so much Michael, I really appreciate all your support.


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 18, 2005)

The way they structure the height class divisions is strange.   Someone 5'4" in the "tall" division? Anwyays, always do what you feel is best for you.
Good luck with your new goals and journal. I assume that you will be bulking. How much mass do you want to gain?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you Denise. 
I can visualize the amount of mass I want in my head but have no idea how to translate that into lbs.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> The way they structure the height class divisions is strange.   Someone 5'4" in the "tall" division? Anwyays, always do what you feel is best for you.
> Good luck with your new goals and journal. I assume that you will be bulking. How much mass do you want to gain?




yes it is weird......In the last contest I trained a girl for the short class was 5'5" and inder.

New journal monday.  Look out!!  You'll be growin!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 19, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> After much consideration I have decided not to compete at this years Nationals and Emerald Cup...


 You have my support, Kerri. You are already a winner in my eyes, and a true inspiration, whether you compete now or later, or never again.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> New journal monday.  Look out!!  You'll be growin!!





> You have my support, Kerri. You are already a winner in my eyes, and a true inspiration, whether you compete now or later, or never again.



Thanks guys, looking forward to getting bigger!  Grrrr


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 19, 2005)

Here's the Texas Breakdown, sometimes we have 4 height classes depeneding on how big the show is.  If so, short is cut at 5'2 and its adjusted to add a short/med. height.

Women's Fitness/ Figure Height Classes 
(3 height classes - National Qualifier)  
  Short  up to and including 5'4"  
  Medium  over 5'4" and up to 5'6"  
  Tall  over 5'6"  

   Women's Fitness/ Figure Height Classes (Reg on non qualifier)
(2 height classes)  
  Short up to and including 5'4"
Tall over 5'4"

Kerry....we need to cut you off at the damn knees!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 19, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Here's the Texas Breakdown, sometimes we have 4 height classes depeneding on how big the show is.  If so, short is cut at 5'2 and its adjusted to add a short/med. height.
> 
> Women's Fitness/ Figure Height Classes
> (3 height classes - National Qualifier)
> ...



LOL... last year after Nationals I went to ask the head judge for feed back, she said my biggest disadvantage was my height I asked her if she knew of any surgeons in the area who offered limb reduction.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 19, 2005)

Kerry...I'm sowwy!  Us short girls can pack on the size pretty easy for some reason.

But then...I would KILL to have LONG legs.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 19, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> After much consideration I have decided not to compete at this years Nationals and Emerald Cup.
> It wasn't an easy decision and I have been holding off of mentioning it until I was fully decided and completely satisfied with my decision.
> This has nothing to do with conditioning and feeling I won't be able to get lean enough in time! I know that with Patrick's guidance, and serious carb cycling and cardio I could be ready without a doubt.
> What has changed my mind though is that I KNOW I don't have enough size to be competitive against the 5'4" girls.  I need to gain some serious mass and until I get to where I feel I need to be I will not be competing.
> ...



It takes a lot of ..er..um..balls to make that kind of decision.  I know it's the right one for you as you are one smart lady! I couldn't imagine what it must take to compete at that level especially when I see the calibre of competitors at the local level!!  I think you look amazing but I also know that you are much more aware of the industry and what the judges are looking for!  I'm excited to see your new journal!!!  I'm glad you are still going to train funky style, it's fun and challenging at the same time  and I like discussing it with you!!  Here's to a shit load of muscle for Kerry in 2005!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Here's to a shit load of muscle for Kerry in 2005!!!!!!!!!


 Hell yeah!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey Kerry, I'm here to support you  I completely understand and you need to do what you feel you need to do! I've actually decided not to compete also for other reasons, but I'll still keep training Funky style and dieting down also. Good luck with your goals


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2005)

> I've actually decided not to compete also for other reasons,




????????????


when was i gonna find out about this?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 19, 2005)

Awww... you guys are the best!!!
Thanks everyone for all your support and encouragement it really does mean a helluva lot to me.   
I'm really excited to see just how much change we can effect!   

 Now David I'm going to run and hide before funky gets hold of ya!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 19, 2005)

rut roh......


----------



## Velvet (Feb 19, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> rut roh......



X 2


----------



## Velvet (Feb 19, 2005)

Whatcha eating today Kerry  ????


----------



## BritChick (Feb 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Whatcha eating today Kerry  ????



 And here I was thinking I could deftly move onto my new journal on Monday and just casually skim over the weekends diet! lol

Actually so far I'm still eating the standard foods... I might not be competing at Nationals but I still want to look half decent, perish the thought of people saying 'wow, look at that fat bastard, can't believe she was ever a competitor!'.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ????????????
> 
> 
> when was i gonna find out about this?


I was (well, still gonna) write up a post in more detail but I wanted to let Kerry know she wasn't alone. There's a lot happening at my job and Lisa and I have decided to try for a baby


----------



## Velvet (Feb 20, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> And here I was thinking I could deftly move onto my new journal on Monday and just casually skim over the weekends diet! lol
> 
> Actually so far I'm still eating the standard foods... I might not be competing at Nationals but I still want to look half decent, perish the thought of people saying 'wow, look at that fat bastard, can't believe she was ever a competitor!'.



LMAO, isnt that what new journals are for, there's always a gap between the old one and the new one 

Ya, you hardly look fat, much less, less that an beauty queen with muscles..geesh

So like not even ONE piece of chocolate????


----------



## Velvet (Feb 20, 2005)

WHOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO, Congrats Rock


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, looking forward to getting bigger! Grrrr


   This is a wonderful phrase


----------



## BritChick (Feb 20, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> LMAO, isnt that what new journals are for, there's always a gap between the old one and the new one
> 
> Ya, you hardly look fat, much less, less that an beauty queen with muscles..geesh
> 
> So like not even ONE piece of chocolate????



Alright so I took the kids to IHOP this morning!    lol
This afternoon we went to see the movie Hitch, it was pretty funny and now I'm off to buy groceries ... again! Damn!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2005)

Can't wait for your new journal!!! I feel like a little kid in a candy shop


----------



## BritChick (Feb 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Can't wait for your new journal!!! I feel like a little kid in a candy shop



Thanks Michael, I'm getting excited about the coming months training!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2005)

What's IHOP?    We don't have one of those!

So Hitch is good eh?  Lisa and I wanna go see that too!  We saw Hide & Seek on the weekend, it was pretty good (I always like a movie that I don't guess the ending to) It was like the sixth sense in that the ending shocked me   Good movie, Dakoda is very talented!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 21, 2005)

NO IHOPs in CANADA?! IHOP: International House of Pancakes.

 My $0.02 on Hitch: It's hilarious! Saw it this weekend, also!  Though P will disagree. Thought it was not funny at all. Go figure.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> NO IHOPs in CANADA?! IHOP: International House of Pancakes.
> 
> My $0.02 on Hitch: It's hilarious! Saw it this weekend, also!  Though P will disagree. Thought it was not funny at all. Go figure.



Yes, we have them in Canada! lol   At least on the west coast we do.   

Morning everyone.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2005)

Morning Kerry   We don't have any IHOP's around here   We do have a Golden Griddle that's probably similar!  Or Denny's


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 21, 2005)

morning Mrs. Brit


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I was (well, still gonna) write up a post in more detail but I wanted to let Kerry know she wasn't alone. There's a lot happening at my job and Lisa and I have decided to try for a baby



Holy shit!  Congrats brother!  Name it after me


----------

